# Does he look like a bully?



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

My pup seems to be off bully blood from what i've been finding out. Before we got his papers we just assumed he was good old APBT. He looks nothing like a bully to me, granted he is only five mo. old but i do have a pic of him next to a gottie bully and there is a huge diffrence.










Dexter next to a Gottie bully


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Thats not a Gotti bully! Thats a pig! haha.

No he doesn't look bully at all to me. Can you post his ped? I have a greyline/gaff girl (Bully) who only weighs 30lbs and looks more APBT, so sometimes it can be decieving.

You can make an online ped here
http://www.sitstay.com


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I know the one with the spike collar on is a bully no doubt about that. But the red and white dog does not look bully at least night now. Do you know what lines your pup is from ? Is the pup registered with anyone?


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

he is reg. with aapba right now im gonna try to switch it to adba. hold one on the ped


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

It looks like Bradshaw dogs come off of Garner/Boudreaux/Crenshaw stuff. 
Here is a ped for a Bradshaw Dog
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [101037] :: BRADSHAW'S KAMEO

I dont' see where the dogs have earned ROM though so I could consider this dog mostly Garner lines.

Another Bradshaw Dog
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=55515


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

jatheodore said:


> he is reg. with aapba right now im gonna try to switch it to adba. hold one on the ped


Oh Ok I am not familar with th aapba maybe someone else may be I know about the adba because all of mine are adba. Just a heads up in order to register your dog with the adba ukc or akc they have to recognize the current resgistry in which your pup is currently registered with. That being said you will need to check out the adba's webiste and see if the aapba is a registrey they acknowledge. I am sure once you post the pedigree someone here can help you figure it out. Cute pup BTW


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

how do i post the pedegree?


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

Missing Parameters


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol Uhm...thats a good question I've actually never posted on to here from SitStay.
I think you have to check this before you create the pedigree

"Check here if you want to see the actual HTML code. You can cut and paste it to your web page software. It will be displayed in a second window."

Then cut out the .jpg link and paste it as an IMG code. Hang on I'll go try and mess with it.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i dont know much about the bullies and their lines becauase i dont have one, but yea he looks more apbt.... and that is a fricken HIPPPPPOOOOOOO..............

excpet hippos are sooo cute (i love hippos)


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

i can't get the pedigree to post


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

im gonna scan the orig and post that way


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2896&stc=1&d=1226441202


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Those names look like names the breeder made up I don't see any known dogs on the pedigree I would be curious to know about this registry and what other's have to say about it ... Is this another registry like the ckc?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow okay, first thing a lot of red flag with that Pedigree. There are missing ansestors and spots that just say 'Purebred Stock'. What is that?! I am going to have to say this is not a very reputable registry. When buying APBT's stick with ADBA or UKC registered dogs if you are looking for papers.
I am going to venture a guess that the Bradshaw dogs you have in your line are not the same as the bradshaw dogs that came off of Garner/Crenshaw/Boudreaux stock, though it is possible. People can name their dogs whatever they want so its hard to be sure. I would say to order more of a pedigree if you are curious but since they only sent you not even half a pedigree to begin with it would probably be a waste of money.

Your dog is great looking though nice and lean and on the smaller side like an APBT should be.


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

I've never heard of this registry either i have always just had my dogs with adba papers my dog who past was of wilrox mighty zeus good lar-san blood. i think i may ahve some problems trying to transfer over to the adba


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

jatheodore said:


> I've never heard of this registry either i have always just had my dogs with adba papers my dog who past was of wilrox mighty zeus good lar-san blood. i think i may ahve some problems trying to transfer over to the adba


Its almost a sure thing that you won't be able to. As far as I know the ADBA only accepts papers from the UKC (possibly NKC) and vice versa. You may be able to get in on their limited privilages program, but the dog -must- be fixed for that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

jatheodore said:


> I've never heard of this registry either i have always just had my dogs with adba papers my dog who past was of wilrox mighty zeus good lar-san blood. i think i may ahve some problems trying to transfer over to the adba


Yeah you will I just checked the adba's webiste they will only recognize the ukc,akc, and you need at least 3 generations on the parents from either the ukc/akc ...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Here you go :thumbsup:

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## jatheodore (Nov 11, 2008)

yea i just saw the site myself


----------



## kidderkennels (Feb 17, 2009)

NO Where near bully


----------



## MACK1 (Dec 30, 2008)

He does not look anything like a bully 2 me n 2 tell you the truth I think they lied 2 u they riped you off but look @ the bright side he's ur dog and as long as u love him and ur dog loves u is a kool who cares what ur dog looks like as long as u love ur dog n respect him as ur pet is all koo man thatz ur boy ur right hand ur ryda man


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

MACK1 said:


> He does not look anything like a bully 2 me n 2 tell you the truth I think they lied 2 u they riped you off but look @ the bright side he's ur dog and as long as u love him and ur dog loves u is a kool who cares what ur dog looks like as long as u love ur dog n respect him as ur pet is all koo man thatz ur boy ur right hand ur ryda man


i would consider it more of a bonus than a rip off but jmo :roll:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice looking dog and it looks liek someone is overfeeding there Gotti Bully....poor dog needs a good run. LOL awesome lookin dog...papers dont mean shi'ite.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Handsome fella you have there. 

Some of the best pet bulls are paperless...Just sayin


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

It reminds me of my Z man when he was a puppy.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Live and learn is all you can do. Your pup is cute and looks more APBT than bully.


----------



## Jblondie813 (Oct 1, 2008)

He doesn't look bully to me either. Looks like a traditional apbt! Either way its all good!
About the registration...I can't help ya there. sorry!
I just got my first registered dog last year! I almost didn't know how to fill out the paperwork!! He's ADBA registered. I wanna UKC register him also..but I don't know how to go about that?! I know I need to apply and send a pic or some shit like that..but dk for sure..


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

:hammer:WOW that dog, "Purebred Stock" sure gets around:hammer:

AAPBA Top producer of the year LOL


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

They have even put purebred stock non-registered apbt on the papers. Sounds like they are just taking someone's word that the dogs involved were actually apbt. If they aren't registered to begin with there is no way to know they are "purebred apbt". This registry doesn't make any sense to me.


----------

